# Arizona Silhouette Baron Buy CLOSED



## hunter-27 (Apr 26, 2008)

4-30  Awaiting a few payments and order changes before I can get this order placed, see below. Please contact me as soon as possible if this affects you.  helgi--You need to contact me ASAP for payment details as you have no contact info in your profile.
4-29-08Closing this at Midnight EST tonight. I will get in touch with all involved in any " out of stock" issues within the nex day or two and then get the order placed, once the financials are completed.  If you have not paid due to possible out of stocks, I understand and we will hash it out soon to see what we will do.  As of 5-01 1835EST the list of participants and status is as follows:

<s>KarlKuehn</s>-*<s>awaiting payment-affected by outs</s>*
<s>Bruce119-awaiting payment-affected by outs</s>
Verne-Paid
jskeen-Paid
<s>Oldwrangler-Paid-affected by outs</s>
mitchm-Paid
Jarheaded-Paid
livertrans-Paid
randbcrafts-Paid
1JaredSchmidt-Paid
GeoinWinnipeg-Paid
*<s>helgi</s>-<s>you need to contact me(no contact info in profile</s>*)COULD NOT MAKE CONTACT WITH, SORRY.
SuperDave-Paid
saltwein-Paid
ldb2000-Paid


Baron Group buy is on. Will keep it open until Tuesday midnight EST: 
The following will be available for this buy: Anything not in sufficient QTY will be filled on first post first get where applicable. I'll refund anything paid for that needs to be cancelled(of course). If it is not on the list, Bill was probably out of stock.

51+pricing

Please copy and paste what you want and quantity to your post.

PayPal is best, contact me to make other arrangements. PayPal info will be sent via PM after I see and confirm your posted order.Be sure to include IAP user ID with Paymemt 



Baron Black Titanium Fountain Pen--$16.25

BHW-333

Baron Black Titanium Rollerball Pen Kit--$11.35

BHW-323(Limited QTY)

Baron Bright Copper Fountain Pen--$14.55

BHW-337

Baron Bright Copper Rollerball Pen--$10.75

BHW-327 $13.65
Baron Chrome Fountain Pen--$12.00

BHW-336

<s>Baron Chrome Rollerball Pen--$6.95

BHW-326(VERY LIMITED QTY)</s>

Have to scratch these Bill just got a hold of me and said his shipment of these cannot be guaranteed to be in stock.  I'll get as many as he has and fill the two orders if I can as of 4-26 10:14 EST
Baron Gold Titanium Fountain Pen--$11.95

BHW-331

Baron Gold Titanium Rollerball Pen Kit--$11.35

BHW-321

Baron Platinum Fountain Pen--$12.95

BHW-332

Baron Platinum Rollerball Pen Kit--$12.70

BHW-322

Baron Satin Nickel Fountain Pen--$12.90

BHW-334

Baron Satin Nickel Rollerball Pen Kit--$6.95

BHW-324

Baron Sterling Silver Fountain Pen--$17.00

BHW-335

Baron Upgrade Gold Fountain Pen--$9.45

BHW-330

Baron Upgrade Gold Roller Pen Kit--$6.95

BHW-320(VERY LIMITED QTY)

Berea Bushings 19A--$6.00



Shipping will be $4.60 USA----$9.00 Canada and Mexico----All others $11.00 Priority Flat Rate.

Shipping insurance at your option. (lost or damaged on uninsured is not my liability)

USPS insurance fees are as follows:

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600


Total(including shipping and insurance) +2.9%+$.31 to cover PayPal

Thanks in advance for everyone's cooperation in this.


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll take 10 Chrome roller balls, with the shipping insurance. PM me with a total, thanks!


----------



## warreng8170 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll take 4 chrome plus a set of bushings.

$33.80
4.60 - Shipping
1.42 - Paypal

39.82 - Total (if my math is right)

If I don't see a correction from you, I'll send the paypal tomorrow.

-warren


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 26, 2008)

10 - Baron Upgrade Gold Roller Pen Kit--$6.95
5 - Baron Upgrade Gold Fountain Pen--$9.45

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 27, 2008)

If it works with the Jr. Gentleman's bushings,I'll take 1-Black Titanium Baron Rollerball Pen-$11.35. PM me the total and I'll send you the money. Thanks![][]


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> If it works with the Jr. Gentleman's bushings,I'll take 1-Black Titanium Baron Rollerball Pen-$11.35. PM me the total and I'll send you the money. Thanks![][]


Pretty sure that is a no.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 27, 2008)

Jr. Gent bushings definitely do NOT work with the Baron (or the Sedona).


----------



## Verne (Apr 27, 2008)

Landon,
2-BHW 321 TiRB @ 11.35= 22.70
2-BHW 322 PLRB @ 12.70 = 25.40
2-BHW 327 BrCprRB @ 10.75= 21.50
2-BHW 331 TiFP @ 11.95=23.90
--------------------
93.50
USPS 4.60
2.9% 2.85
paypal .31
----------------
$ 101.26
Thanks, Vern


----------



## jskeen (Apr 27, 2008)

let me have two BHW-331 Baron Gold Titanium Fountain Pen--$11.95
and two BHW-324 Baron Satin Nickel Rollerball Pen Kit--$6.95

37.80 + shipping
PM me a total and your paypal info and I'll send you the money.


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 27, 2008)

BHW-330

10 each..........Baron Upgrade Gold Roller Pen Kit--$6.95

BHW-334

5 each........Baron Satin Nickel Rollerball Pen Kit--$6.95

Advise price with shipping and ins. and how to make payment with Paypal

Thanks,     George


----------



## mitchm (Apr 27, 2008)

2 x BHW321 - Baron Gold Titanium Rollerball Pen Kit @ $11.35 = $22,70
5 x BHW324 - Baron Satin Nickel Rollerball Pen Kit @ $6.95 = $ 34,75
1 x Berea Bushings 19A @ $6.00
Shipping South Africa @ $11.00
USPS Insurance @ $2.05
Any spare tubes available?

Please PM total and Paypal info. Can you ship USPS Express International???? Priority tends to gets lost between USA and RSA! Additional shipping cost for Express is fine. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Jarheaded (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in for:
BHW-333 ---2 @16.25
BHW-323 ---6 @ 11.35
BHW-336 --- 5 @ 12.00
Bushing 19A -- 1 @6.00
Please let me know if this is possible and then just a total if you would.
Thank you


----------



## livertrans (Apr 27, 2008)

Baron Gold Titanium Rollerball Pen Kit--$11.35 X2 = 22.70

 Baron Satin Nickel Rollerball Pen Kit--$6.95

 Baron Platinum Rollerball Pen Kit--$12.70 X2 = 25.40

 Berea Bushings 19A--$6.00
 add insurance


Total I come up with is 65.24  If different let me know and send your paypal address.. Thanks, Tony


----------



## randbcrafts (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll take the following:
Baron Chrome Fountain Pen--$12.00 BHW-336 x 2
Baron Platinum Fountain Pen--$12.95 BHW-332 x 2
Baron Upgrade Gold Fountain Pen--$9.45 BHW-330 x 2
Baron Upgrade Gold Roller Pen Kit--$6.95 BHW-320 x 4
Berea Bushings 19A--$6.00 x1

Please PM total for paypal payment.
Thanks!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 28, 2008)

1-Baron Black Titanium Rollerball Pen Kit--$11.35
1-Baron Platinum Rollerball Pen Kit--$12.70
1-Berea Bushings 19A--$6.00

PM me the total. Thanks!
I'll pay by Paypal.[]


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 28, 2008)

Add this one to mine please. Thanks!
Baron Upgrade Gold Roller Pen Kit--$6.95


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 28, 2008)

Concerns have been raised as to the quantities Bill has in stock on certain kits.  I addressed this in my original post.  Bill and I have communicated about the possiblity of out of stocks. He has orders in place but for obvious reasons it cannot be confirmed excactly when those orders will arrive. Before the order is placed all buyers will be informed by me of any "exceptions" and we can decide from there how to handle them. Thanks for your concern. Hopefully Bill has his shipments arrive and all works out. If not all we can do is go with what he has in stock.  If there are further question feel free to PM me and I'll try to answer them.  Please keep in mind some of these things are beyond anyones control as you will be hard pressed to find any supplier who is 100% in stock on all items , especially if they offer a variety of items for sale. As I said, hopefully all works out and we will handle any exceptions as needed.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 28, 2008)

I would like the following:

4 - BHW-331 Baron Gold Titanium Fountain Pen @ $11.95 = 47.80
4 - BHW-332 Baron Platinum Fountain Pen @ $12.95 = 51.80
pen total = 99.60
insurance = 2.05
shipping  = 9.00 (to Canada)
Paypal on 110.65 = 3.52
Total = 114.17

Please let me know if this is correct and your paypal info.
Thanks


----------



## Freethinker (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll take the following:

4 --- Baron Upgrade Gold Roller Pen Kit--$6.95; BHW-320 
1 --- Berea Bushings 19A--$6.00 

Please respond with total bill and I will send Paypal pmnt.


----------



## helgi (Apr 28, 2008)

If still available could I order BHW333x1, BHW321x1, BHW334X5, had to do some shut down work so am a kind of late reading this.
Please send me info re: total bill to canada.
Helgi


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by helgi_
> 
> If still available could I order BHW333x1, BHW321x1, BHW334X5, had to do some shut down work so am a kind of late reading this.
> Please send me info re: total bill to canada.
> Helgi



You have no contact info in your profile, please PM me.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 29, 2008)

Landon,

Here is my order:

(1) BHW-332 - Baron Platinum Fountain Pen--$12.95 
(1) BHW-333 - Baron Black Titanium Fountain Pen--$16.25
(2) BHW-331 - Baron Gold Titanium Fountain Pen--$11.95
(2) BHW-321 - Baron Gold Titanium Rollerball Pen Kit--$11.35

Also, I know it's being a pain in the butt, but could you add some of his Stainless Steel Bottle Stoppers to my order? He has a great special still going and saves me making another separate order.

*If you can*:

(10) BHW-469 - Stainless Steel Stoppers -- $5.98

Thanks for doing this Landon,

Dave


----------



## saltwein (Apr 29, 2008)

2 BHW 323 @ 11.35 - 22.70
2 BHW 331 @ 11.95 - 23.90
2 BHW 321 @ 11.35 - 22.70
2 BHW 332 @ 12.95 - 25.90
         Shipping -  4.60
$100.00 Insurance -  2.05
     2.95% & $.31 -  3.26
           Total - 105.11
If these totals are right let me know and I will send you a paypal.

Regards, Steve


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 29, 2008)

UPDATED in original post.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 29, 2008)

HI
I'd like the following

1 pc Black ti fountain BHW333
1 pc Gold ti fountain  BHW331
1 pc Platinum fountain   BHW332
1 pc Sterling Silver fountain  BHW335

Thanks for doing this
PM me with a total
I come up with $66.89 grandtotal....


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 30, 2008)

CLOSED


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 30, 2008)

PM's sent to those affected by Bill's out of stocks. please let me know if you want to change/cancel/order what is available.  Thanks.  Sorry, I can't help the "outs"  Maybe next time.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 30, 2008)

*helgi--You need to contact me ASAP for payment details as you have no contact info in your profile.  I need your info and payment. As I do not want to hold up the others, I may have to drop you if I dont hear from you soon.*


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 30, 2008)

ordering this tomorrow before anything else goes out of stock.  i hope not to leave anyone off but....... Can't wait forever.  If anyone knows helgi-might give them a hollar.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 1, 2008)

Order Placed, Thanks Everyone.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> Order Placed, Thanks Everyone.



Order shows scheduled for delivery 5-8.  I should have everyone's orders sorted and shipped out by Monday 5-12.  I'll post a notice to confirm this to everyone.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 8, 2008)

5-8-08

Order arrived, I'll get it inspected, sorted, and sent in the next couple of days.  Bill graciously sent a "freebie" for each of you.  Looks like enough so that everyone will receive a Stabilized Maple Burl blank courtesy of Bill.

5-9-08

Orders sorted, Only 1 little error from AS, thanks Tony for accepting the substitute, I'll make it right with you. 

I have to go out of town tomorrow on short notice so all orders will ship on Monday.  If anyone has any questions/concerns PM me please.  I want to give a ty to all involved.  Maybe next time there will be less out of stocks at AS.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 10, 2008)

Final Post---Topic Closed

All packages are headed to the post office as soon as I get this post done.  Thanks again to everyone for making this go smoothly.  I hope everyone is happy with the way I handled this, I gave it my best shot.  Everyone will receive the bonus Stabilized Maple Burl blank from Bill.  Heck there was even 1 left for me to try.  Thanks again and good turning to you all.

Landon


----------



## Jarheaded (May 14, 2008)

Landon,
 I just received my package and it couldn't have come at a better time. Thank you for doing this for us. The extra blanks are a great bonus too.
Johnnie


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 14, 2008)

Landon,
I just got my kits today. Thanks for everything!


----------



## mitchm (May 16, 2008)

Landon, package arrived this morning! Thanks for all the trouble and the extra's!!


----------



## hunter-27 (May 18, 2008)

Glad to do it, next time I hope there will be less "outs" in Bill's inventory.[]


----------

